# Can you help me find pieces in these time signatures?



## Rania

I am compiling examples for a Theory/ Reading class I teach of pieces in certain meters. I'm looking for examples from the great composers- symphonies, operas, concerti, or art-songs, preferably with melodies that are singable. It's to teach how the meter is used in context, how to count it, and to sing melodies in that meter. Here's what I have so far- can anyone think of more?

2/2: Mozart G minor symphony, Sibelius violin concerto, Bach fugue in B flat minor book 1
3/2: Sarabandes (Handel, Purcell)
4/2: need help with this!
6/4: Brahms 3rd symphony, Chopin ballade no.1, Correntes from the Fitzwilliam Virginal Book
9/4: Sibelius Swan of Tuonela- need more examples!
12/4: need examples!

Thank you!


----------



## Taggart

4/2 is rare after 1600. Try parts of Brahms German Requiem which also has sections in 3/2.


----------



## musicrom

The Pastorale from Sibelius' _Pelléas et Mélisande_ is in 12/4.


----------



## Poppy Popsicle

More examples for 6/4.
a) *Beethoven* _Diabelli Variations_, No. 20: 



b)* Haydn* _Saint Nicolas Mass_, the opening Kyrie:


----------



## Poppy Popsicle

What about 5/4? *Holst*, _The Planets Suite_: _Mars_
http://imslp.org/wiki/The_Planets,_Op.32_(Holst,_Gustav)


----------



## GreenMamba

Try Ligeti. I know he uses 6/4 in several solo piano works (e.g., Musica Ricercata piece II) and possibly uses the others (maybe all in the same piece  ).


----------



## Mahlerian

Much of the finale of Mahler's Seventh Symphony is in 3/2, although it contains frequent alternations between duple and triple meters.


----------



## Rania

Thank you all so much!


----------

